# Como hacer un sistema de secuencia



## Selene (Mar 21, 2007)

Hola, disculpen las molestias. Pero, necesito hacer un sistema de secuencia para simular filtros antocontaminantes con led, el sistema debera tener 8 salidas que corresponderan a 8 filtros que seran representados por leds, cada uno de los leds debera de prender en secuencia del el 1 al 8 pero cuando uno prende los demás deberan estar apagados, debo de colocar 3 botones o switch, uno para prender todo mi circuito, otro que indique el tiempo que estaran prendidos (yo imagino algo asi como un timer que pueda cambiar y ajustar), y el ultimo boton que me defina la cantidad de filtros o leds que deberan prender por ejemplo que le ponga 4 y que prendan 1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2, 3, 4... que yo lo pueda ajustar. jejej y además de todo eso debe haver una salida de los 8 leds que opere con un foco de 110 VAC, el maestro solo nos dijo que podiamos utilizar un MOC3010, pero no tengo ni la más minima idea de como hacer el diagrama de diseño ni nada, no se si me puedan ayudar


----------



## Apollo (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola Selene:

Ese circuito suena un poco complicado como para poder hacerlo con lógica discreta. Tal vez sería más sencillo utilizar un pic o algun micro-controlador.

Utilizando lógica discreta sería:

1.- Hacer un contador descendente de X tiempo según lo necesites.
2.- Utilizar el CD4017 para la secuencia de los leds, o los MOC.
3.- Hacer otro contador para el número de leds que quieras que se enciendan.
4.- Utilizando el contador anterior, hacer un sistema de control para el pin de reset del 4017.

Te dejo un diagrama con cun circuito que podría ser el inicio del proyecto. Está en Circuit Maker.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## Apollo (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola Selene:

El funcionamiento es muy sencillo:

EL 4017 sirve para poder encender los leds de manera secuencial, junto con V1 que es un generador de pulsos.

Los integrados 74LS190 (Contador), 74LS48 (Decodificador BCD-7 Segmentos) y el display sirven para visualizar cuántos leds van a encender por cada pasada del 4017.

EL CD4028 (Decodificador BCD-Decimal) toma el número en código BCD presente en el display y activa una de sus salidas dependiendo del número presente en el display.

Los dos 74LS126 (Buffers de 3 estados) sirven para enviar el pulso de reset para el 4017 dependiendo del número seleccionado en el display, sólo uno de los buffers es activado a la vez, dejando pasar la salida correspondiente del 4017, hacia su pin de "reset", reiniciando la cuenta en el número correcto.

Espero y te sea util esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## Selene (Mar 28, 2007)

Muchísimas gracias oye hay algun problema si es un CD4017BE y no un CD4017BD?


----------



## Apollo (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola selene:

Hasta donde yo se no hay diferencia notable entre los dos integrados, cualquiera puede servir.

Saludos


----------

